# Ausführbare jar bzw. Manifest Datei



## Cinimod (20. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem beim Starten einer jar Datei, die per Klick ausführbar sein soll. Jedesmal, wenn ich die Datei starte, erscheint die Meldung, dass die Main Class nicht gefunden werden kann.
Die Klassen in der jar Datei befinden sich im Package bzw. Verzeichnis JGuiHelperV1_2, die Haupklasse heisst Main.class.

Hier die Manifest Datei:

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: JGuiHelperV1_2.Main
(Leerzeile)

Dass ich sie diesmal in ein Package setze ist neu, deshalb denke ich, dass dort der Fehler liegt. Aber ich kann ihn einfach nicht finden, und probiere schon sehr lange Zeit herum.

Desweitern möchte ich die jar Datei versiegeln und habe dazu auch schon die entsprechende Zeile parat:

Name: JGuiHelperV1_2
Sealed: true

Kann ich diese Zeilen nun einfach in die Manifest Datei dazu schreiben, oder gibt es noch etwas wichtiges zu beachten? Leider konnte ich dies trotz googeln nicht ausfindig machen.

Für Hilfe vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Ebenius (21. Dez 2003)

Ich habe gerade eine _Main.class_ aus dem Verzeichnis/Package _test_ in ein .jar gelegt mit einem Metafile. Das .jar ist sealed. All das funktioniert.

*JAR - Struktur:*

```
META-INF [dir]
	MANIFEST.MF
test [dir]
	Main.class
```

*Meta-File:*

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Sealed: true
Main-Class: test.Main
```

 :!: *Beachten:* Das Meta-File muss mit einem Zeilenumbruch enden, da ansonsten die letzte Zeile nicht gelesen wird! (vielleicht ist das Dein Fehler)

Viel Spaß,
Es grüßt Ebenius


----------



## Cinimod (21. Dez 2003)

Danke für die Antwort, aber der Fehler besteht immer noch.

Da es vielleicht eine Kleinigkeit ist, die man nur allzu leicht übersieht, gebe ich eine, wenn vielleicht auch
überflüssig erscheinende, Darstellung:

Die MainClass.txt hat folgenden Inhalt:


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Sealed: true
Main-Class: JGuiHelperV1_2.Main
(Leerzeile)
```

Die MainClass.txt befindet sich im Verzeichnis "\java" wie auch das Verzeichnis/package "JGuiHelperV1_2",
in dem sich die class Dateien befinden.

Jetzt der Aufruf über die Eingabeaufforderung:
e:\java\jar cvfm JGuiHelper_1.2.jar MainClass.txt JGuiHelperV1_2

Dennoch erscheint die Fehlermeldung, dass die Main Class bei der Ausführung nicht gefunden werden kann.   :?:

Weiterhin Danke für Hilfe im voraus!


----------



## Ebenius (22. Dez 2003)

Klingt erstmal gut... JAR-Files sind ja ZIP-Dateien... Hast Du Dir den Inhalt des JAR-Files mal genau angeschaut? Funktioniert es, dass JAR-File in den classpath zu setzen und die Main-Klasse als Start-Klasse explizit zu nennen (_java -classpath ...;jar.jar JGuiHelperV1_2.Main_)?

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------

